# Our private slice of Paradise



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We live on the edge of a bay and on our daily walks get to take the boys swimming. During one of our walks, while wading through the water, I noticed this little spot that would be perfect for us to spend a few hours relaxing at. Our backs are protected by an 8 foot cliff, the trees behind and on either side of us create a perfect little glade, and the stretch of beach is perfect for our two chairs. In the cliff, there is the perfect root to tie Buck to that withstood even Nick's rigorous testing. 

We have come to love it and relax in this spot almost daily.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)




----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

How lucky you are!

I wish I could find more reasons why NOT to want to move to the west coast :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The first two in this one are ones Nick took. Buck was SOOO worried when I left to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVELY Jess!!:biggrin:

And I LOOOVE that pic of him howling right into the camera!!LOL I can just hear him baying his little heart out!!LOL (and Rhett trying to hide from him!LOL):tongue: :lol:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sorry for all the pictures. I couldn't just pick a few!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA....this one is great...where they are both "smiling" towards you!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like a great spot to kick back and relax!
Your pictures are awesome!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It IS great. And it took us so long to discover it! The only thing we have to watch out for is the occasional jellyfish. Haha


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed the photos. Dude is really a beautiful guy. Sorry, you were wrong about Buck-he may be larger but he still has "that look".


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

How so very peaceful. I would love to find a private little spot like that...I would love it and the hoodlums would be in heaven.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the photos. Dude is really a beautiful guy. Sorry, you were wrong about Buck-he may be larger but he still has "that look".


Hahaha. That was only because we were near water. It's what he uses when we try to make him go in. He will if we have cookies, but only so far.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a nice spot. The dogs look like they really like it. Love all the pics.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures. That would be really neat to have that so close by.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> How lucky you are!
> 
> I wish I could find more reasons why NOT to want to move to the west coast :tongue:


you live in maryland...you've got the chesapeake bay...with some of the best sea food in the world...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

When can I move in. I am dying to find a private place to go swimming with Avery. He loves the water but will only go in as long as he can touch the bottom, the second he can't he high tails it for the shore. I have always wondered if he would swim if I could get in with him.

I love the pictures, what a perfect relaxing spot!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE that howling picture!! It makes you want to just grab him by those ears and plant a big 'ol kiss on him!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Lauren, move in whenever you want! Hahaha. We have a spare bedroom. 

Chowder, we usually do that!


----------

